# Nail pop on the ceiling...?



## ssroofpros (Jan 22, 2011)

I've ran across this a few times and always get asked "what causes this" by the HO's.? It's usually a vaulted ceiling, and always the ceiling closest to the rafters.? Sometimes the hole from the nail is there and the nails has fallen out?
My first encounter of this couldn't have been worse...we re roofed a home and about 1/3 of the way through our install the HO came running out of the house screaming "stop stop!! My roofs caving inn!". We repaired the damage because it happened during the job, but I never really figured out why it actually happened.? Since then I've seen this before the job and acknowledged the HO that it may worsen during the re roof. Problem is I really don't have the answer as to why it's happening, and just figure the vibrations from the install would make it worse..?
Thanks in advance for any explanation(s).!


----------



## SAW.co (Jan 2, 2011)

As the wood on an older house has dried out nails & things have a tendency loosen up when you & your crew get up there to work things start to move around causing some of the plaster to fall off. Most unfortunate but probably quite common with older homes. 
What a pain in the A sorry


----------



## ssroofpros (Jan 22, 2011)

SAW.co said:


> As the wood on an older house has dried out nails & things have a tendency loosen up when you & your crew get up there to work things start to move around causing some of the plaster to fall off. Most unfortunate but probably quite common with older homes.
> What a pain in the A sorry


Yeah it's a pain for sure..! Luckily it's only happened due to our work 1 time. The head scratcher is why is it a problem for some HO who have had no work done like the HO's master bedroom ceiling shown in the pic? Like I said, I've ran into this only a few times and I'd like to have the answer to their question of "what causes this?". 
What you've said makes perfect sense when referring to my first encounter of the problem in the middle of a re roof, but what causes it to just happen? What should've been done to prevent such of a problem? Is it something that's unpreventable?
Def a head scratcher for me...


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 8, 2010)

*I have had that happen several times in the past.The problem is the drywall being close to the roof deck.(Vaulted ceilings etc.)*

*It is caused from shock to the rafters/trusses by contact.*


*After the roof is stripped and everyone is knocking down nails, repeated blunt force will back the nails out.*


*Some think it might be silly but instead of knocking the nails down I have found pulling them will eliminate the problem.*


*One might say well your going to nail the shingles back ,true,but with the felt and shingles,that can create a type of cushion rather than direct shock.Besides when you are nailing you should not be trying to plow the nailgun directly thru the roof.*


*As far as felt application(depending on code) I staple areas rather than cap nailing so I don't create a direct shock to the decking.*

*If you are worried about nail accumulation after pulling them,I have a roll magnet on the roof and a 5 gallon bucket for nails.Better the magnet and bucket than the front,back or side yard.*


*I have never had a problem once I adopted this technique.*

*I also have a clause stating that this is a possibility with those types of ceilings.*


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

I think this has been, becoming less of a problem, in more recent years with the advent of ringed drywall nails and screws.

D.


----------



## kage (Aug 17, 2008)

We have always pulled nails, we dont Slam things around and tell your guys to pick up their friggen feet and quit thunderfooting around the roof, place bundles down not drop and so on..have not had this problem...yet..:thumbsup:


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

yup dropping the bundles down, i could of killed on of my helpers


----------



## kage (Aug 17, 2008)

kubie said:


> yup dropping the bundles down, i could of killed on of my helpers


 I know what ya mean...I'm thinkin I'm a damn babysitter sometimes..:furious:


----------



## tony1986 (Mar 27, 2011)

yes, ya need to take it easy whilst manouvering on a roof on an exsisting house, can cause al sorts of problems like nails poppin and cracks in ceiling etc... i would either screw battens down or us a gas nailer, less vibration tht way. 

but so times nails can pop by then selves, this is because that actual nail in ur picture may not b into any timber. the person whom apply the ceilin 1st time round may have missed the timber altogether and leftthe nail ther. u can check it to c if the nail is loose.


----------



## ssroofpros (Jan 22, 2011)

tony1986 said:


> yes, ya need to take it easy whilst manouvering on a roof on an exsisting house, can cause al sorts of problems like nails poppin and cracks in ceiling etc... i would either screw battens down or us a gas nailer, less vibration tht way.
> 
> but so times nails can pop by then selves, this is because that actual nail in ur picture may not b into any timber. the person whom apply the ceilin 1st time round may have missed the timber altogether and leftthe nail ther. u can check it to c if the nail is loose.


Exactly! The nails are just falling out.!? So that's because the original installer missed the wood and just left the nail there to be painted/textured over..? That makes allot of sense...I'm glad you brought this to the table. Thanks Tony!


----------



## tony1986 (Mar 27, 2011)

ssroofpros said:


> Exactly! The nails are just falling out.!? So that's because the original installer missed the wood and just left the nail there to be painted/textured over..? That makes allot of sense...I'm glad you brought this to the table. Thanks Tony!


no problem, it sounds crazy that some butcher would leave them there but it happens, iv seen it loads of times. they hav possibleably missed the timber or skimmed the edge which would still leave nails loose and heads will pop.


----------



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

1. Deflection of the framing when weight of crews footsteps shift on then off an area that deflects

2. Vibration from movement of materials, tools, and crew

Cathedral ceilings will be more directly effected than than truss because the deflection is less absorbed and dissipated than with trusses


----------



## tumpline (Apr 11, 2008)

It happened to me last summer for the first time, removed roofing, sheeting and insulation above vaulted ceiling area, sprayed in polyurethane foam insulation and installed new sheeting and shingles.

Had one nail pop causing minor damage, fortunately it was on my own house. That reminds me I still have to fix it


----------

